
Tablets Take Off In 2012 According To Millennial, esp Kindle Fire & iPad Mini - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/22/tablets-take-off-in-2012-according-to-millennial-with-kindle-fire-and-ipad-mini-seeing-rapid-growth/
======
SlipperySlope
And where is Microsoft in this picture?

It turns out that Microsoft has been utterly crushed, worldwide, by the free
software Linux kernel That underlays android.

